# 窝心



## SuperXW

这个词的两个意思完全相反嘛！！
内地的“汉典”网站只有一个意思，但前面注明是<方言>：[feel vexed;feel irritated] 〈方〉∶受到委屈或侮辱后不能表白或发泄而心中苦闷
受了不少窝心气
--------------------------
方言。受到委屈、侮辱或诬蔑，不能表白而心中苦闷。 老舍 《骆驼祥子》十五：“他窝心，他不但想把那身新衣扯碎，也想把自己从内到外放在清水里洗一回。”

台湾教育部的《国语辞典》则是把两种相反的解释都列出来了：
1.受侮辱或委屈，不能表白而苦悶在心。兒女英雄傳˙第三十二回：「方纔你老那套交代，是位老行家，你老瞧作賊的落到這個場中，算撤臉窩心到那頭兒了。」
2.舒暢、欣慰的感覺。如：「一句貼心的話，聽起來十分窩心。」

你们怎么看？


----------



## gil12345

第一个意思是对的。第二意思，不地道。


----------



## xiaolijie

Since the word is labelled as "dialectal", people may have different opinions on it depending on where they are from. 
The other thing is: I've noticed that Chinese dictionaries from Taiwan tend to be conservative, the 2nd meaning may be an old use, if it's no longer in use.

*Edit:* Just found some examples for the 2nd meaning, so they're not as rare as I first thought:
所有的赞美言词没有几句话要比这句更令我们窝心了：“你总是知道要送什么东西给我。” 
小巧而温暖窝心的家，也是讨人喜爱的。
成功的电话交谈会使客户感到窝心而愿意继续来电。


----------



## SuperXW

xiaolijie said:


> The other thing is: I've noticed that Chinese dictionaries from Taiwan tend to be conservative, the 2nd meaning may be an old use, if it's no longer in use.


我的感觉不是喔，好像到现在台湾人也常用，而且主要是“贴心”的意思，我是看了港台的传媒才有这样的疑问。


----------



## xiaolijie

xiaolijie said:
			
		

> The other thing is: I've noticed that Chinese dictionaries from Taiwan tend to be conservative, the 2nd meaning may be an old use, if it's no longer in use.


Sorry, what I wrote may not be too clear for what I wanted to say: I agreed with what you said in your first post and was saying that dictionaries in Taiwan tend to keep things that we no longer find in dictionaries from the Mainland, such as the 2nd meaning of 窝心. 

Anyway, I've just added some examples of the use of the 2nd meaning to my earlier post. Have a look


----------



## Ghabi

SuperXW said:


> 2.舒暢、欣慰的感覺。如：「一句貼心的話，聽起來十分窩心。」


Hi! My impression is that this is the only meaning used in Taiwan; and I think the word is borrowed into Cantonese from Taiwan.


----------



## Wesley To

很好的問題。網上時有討論。像我 像我 也來分享一點感受。
第一次接觸窩心應該是從台灣的電視節目，起初有點糾結，窩心聽起來很"窩心"，怎會是貼心、溫暖呢？
  感覺是：台灣的朋友常用，甚至是喜歡用，褒意。香港近年也用(N年前沒人說)，但是不常用，聽不懂的可能也不少，褒意，相信是從台灣入口。如果身在內地，我選擇不用，免誤會。

 一點離題，英文裡也有這樣好壞同體的詞語嗎？

註：習慣使用繁體，希望大家不要介意。


----------



## 维尼爱蜂蜜

北方是受委屈憋在心里的意思，比如红楼梦里晴雯说袭人：你侍候的好，才挨窝心脚。（宝玉雨中敲门，丫头们都没听见，淋了很久，气得踢了开门的人一脚，没想到是袭人）
台湾是贴心的意思，大概是闽南语里来的？


----------



## Lucia_zwl

如果没有语境，看见“窝心”这个词，我的第一反应是





> 2.舒暢、欣慰的感覺。


 不过我更愿意用“*贴心*”。

如果要表达





> 1.受侮辱或委屈，不能表白而苦悶在心。


我会用“*窝火*”，不会想到“窝心”。


----------



## xiaolijie

Wesley To said:
			
		

> 一點離題，英文裡也有這樣好壞同體的詞語嗎？


I can think of the word "funny". When you say someone is funny, do you mean s/he is amusing (褒义) or do you mean s/he is strange (贬义)?


----------



## Wesley To

xiaolijie said:


> I can think of the word "funny". When you say someone is funny, do you mean s/he is amusing (褒义) or do you mean s/he is strange (贬义)?



可能是既有趣又古怪。


----------



## SuperXW

Wesley To said:


> 一點離題，英文裡也有這樣好壞同體的詞語嗎？


其实“窝心”不算是好坏同体的词语，而是这个词在不同方言中本身就是两个独立的意思。北方用意思1的人，只知道意思1，用意思2的人就只知道意思2。词源是两个，但恰好都是用“窝心”二字，又恰好意思相反。


----------



## BODYholic

SuperXW said:


> 2.舒暢、欣慰的感覺。如：「一句貼心的話，聽起來十分窩心。」
> 
> 你们怎么看？



在新加坡，一般普罗大众也只懂#2 的意思。最常见的用法莫过于“...倍感窩心”。
尤其是在那些公益筹款电视节目上，更是经常可听到。
相信是因为台湾媒体在本地的普及化，我们也在无形中很自然的接纳了这种用法。


----------



## zhg

我也只知道有#2的意思。这可能是受方言影响，我们有另外一个样子很接近的词来表达#1：“窝色”.


----------



## 绫子1982

大陆人用第一个意思，台湾人用第二个意思。我在港台剧里听过窝心的第二个用法，不过大陆北方人要是这么说话，就觉得这人有点儿装B...


----------



## learntheworld

Yes, the meanings of 窝心 are different between mainland China and Taiwan.  Actually, not very long ago I found a TV program of CCTV4 discussing  such questions, and the main purpose of the TV program was to introduce a  dictionary called 《两岸常用词典》which had been recently made by  lexicographers from both mainland China and Taiwan. The dictionary  includes words that easily make people confused who are living either in  mainland China or in Taiwan. I'm not sure if links are allowed here,  please search 中华语文知识库 on the internet and an authoritative site would be  found to look up such words. 
What's really interesting is that 土豆 means 花生 in Taiwan, and the word 龟毛 in  改变龟毛，改变小气 of the song 改变自己 by Leehom Wang（王力宏）means being overcautious  or indecisive. Well, I don't know if there is such a word used by people  in mainland China, but it actually makes sense in Taiwan after all.


----------



## Jerry Chan

learntheworld said:


> What's really interesting is that 土豆 means 花生 in Taiwan


閩南人稱花生為土豆, 台灣國語借了過去也很自然
我初聽到北方人稱馬鈴薯為土豆, 也感到奇怪...


----------



## hkenneth

其实方言里面这两个意思的发音不一样，后一个应该是发入声？


----------



## lyx1692

语言差异。都是存在的。好像宋楚瑜来大陆的时候说起他妻子用到过“窝心”这个词，我们大陆人觉得很奇怪。
大陆的“窝心”是没有“贴心，舒适”这层意思的，所以汉典没有收入。
这种现象就跟“熊猫”和“猫熊”一样，两岸虽然同说汉语，但是因为政治原因，语言交流难免会有局部差异。
PS.“猫熊”其实是更科学的说法。但我很难接受，这说法在我看来不够可爱，因为很容易让人联想到“狗熊”。


----------



## shiningduff

事实上， 两种意思都是常用的。
 1. 这事儿让人觉得挺窝心的。2. “有你在的地方我总感觉很窝心。”


----------



## westwind

那是台湾人的用法。或者古人也用，但是我活了30多岁竟然没听到过，而且，我还是学历史的，古文也算是同龄人中过得去的吧。所以，我可以这样宣告，就算有这个意思，那么，他在当今大陆也基本等于死亡了。倘若谁想要用的话，那就等着让人感到奇怪和误解吧。


----------



## westwind

shiningduff said:


> 事实上， 两种意思都是常用的。
> 1. 这事儿让人觉得挺窝心的。2. “有你在的地方我总感觉很窝心。”


在大陆基本上不会用，我从来没见过。


----------



## zhg

> 在大陆基本上不会用，我从来没见过。



Westwind, just because you haven't seen it ,doesn't mean other native speakers of Chinese from _Mainland_ wouldn't use it. As you can see from posts above, some of us do use it to mean 舒服，开心, so its second usage isn't necessarily restricted to Taiwain only.Actually it's quiet common to mean #2 in some parts of Mainland, especially in those Wu dialect regions.


----------



## westwind

zhg said:


> Westwind, just because you haven't seen it ,doesn't mean other native speakers of Chinese from _Mainland_ wouldn't use it. As you can see from posts above, some of us do use it to mean 舒服，开心, so its second usage isn't necessarily restricted to Taiwain only.Actually it's quiet common to mean #2 in some parts of Mainland, especially in those Wu dialect regions.


原来是方言，大家前面也提到了，我却粗心忽略掉了。我想当然地以为是普通话了。这么说来的话，我们家乡也有很多国人（就整体而言）闻所未闻的词汇，它们通常是不出现在通行文本当中的，当然不包括涉及方言的小说、研究类文本。


----------



## lyx1692

shiningduff said:


> 事实上， 两种意思都是常用的。
> 1. 这事儿让人觉得挺窝心的。2. “有你在的地方我总感觉很窝心。”



我觉得第2种意思在大陆习惯中是很罕见的，我倒是至今没听到有人这么说。
但是台湾是有这两种意思的。


----------

